# FBQ2496



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi,

Finally managed to get all the gear together, new cables connected and give it all a shot. Turned it all on and blow me the 2496 is totally different to the one in the guide :scratch: actually I'm sure it's similar but will need to get my head down i suppose.
First couple of questions though. In bypass mode I had to turn my amp up to ridiculous amounts to get a sign of LED. Should I then keep the amp on high and turn down the subs to see this or is it so important?
If I have both lights on (left and right) does this indicated couple mode as i have two subs each connected to left and right and one input to the left.
Wish I'd bought the other model now, sure it would have been easier :rolleyesno: 

Cheers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey bob,

The BFD should be inline between your receiver or pre-pro and your sub amp. The sub pre-out is adjusted to achieve the proper input level in Bypass mode. Then you set your volume on your sub to level match with your mains.

Couple mode is pressing both engine buttons simultaneously. To make sure they are uncoupled I beleive you would do the same. Then to use each engine independently simply press the left engine button and then the right engine button, turning both on independently. But I'm not 100% sure this is correct on the 2496. I think this is something that is actually pretty well explained in the manual though. :R

Most everything will be the same on that unit, except you will get more filters per channel.... BUT you lose any extra presets as there is only one preset per channel. Okay... you would have saved a few bucks too. I know... just pile it on. :dontknow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie, I do have it in couple mode but I only get output from which ever input I have connected. I have one cable from my amp and each of the two subs have an individual cable left and right channel. I assumed that couple mode would mean that 1 input should provide the same signal to both channels. This isn't happening and no matter how I configure it won't provide the signal to both outputs. If I plug right output I get right sub working and vice versa for the left. I have couple mode working as both lights are on. Is there something wrong with the unit or am I thinking wrongly here?

Cheers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Couple mode provides duplicate filtering for each channel, but you still have to have an input (it will not activate the outputs... the engines don't activate the output, they activate the filtering). You will need to split your sub pre-out to both inputs or do as I do and split your the output to two subs.


EDITED!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Couple mode is only a convenience that allows entering the filters once and they are copied to both channels. Other than that the channels are completely independant as sonnie says.

Splitting the input signal to the BFD allows future flexibility of independant filtering of each channel.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

got it. So I'll have to get a splitter in before the BFD. Better get on the phone again


----------

